

Ask HN: Contact info in profiles - knightinblue

There have been plenty of instances where I wanted to contact a reader after reading his/her comment on HN. But there are an incredible number of user profiles that have no contact info whatsoever.<p>I can understand if this was digg, but on a strong community site like HN, I was surprised to see this.<p>Is there a particular reason why many people don't have any contact info listed in their profile pages? If not, maybe now would be a good time to update with a simple email address perhaps?
======
paulgb
Your profile doesn't have any contact info either :).

The email address field is not public. Only PG/YC can see it.

~~~
knightinblue
Oh wow, I had no idea. I thought it was visible to everyone.

Fixed it.

Thanks :)

~~~
raquo
That probably answers your question :)

~~~
knightinblue
So maybe they should make that field visible to everyone?

~~~
Zev
I don't think many people would like that as a default option. Spam is
something that people tend to get aggravated about.

~~~
knightinblue
I understand. I thought people were leaving them under the impression that
everyone could see them.

